# OT: Yahoo Fantasy League



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Will we have one this year, for Rockets fans?

Maybe HayesFan can create one.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh yes, that time of year again. Count me in. I can set one up if we need anyone to set it up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I was going to set it up, but then I figured I would ask for imput on the scoring types. H2h, Roto, Points, and what categories, and how many positions of each. I was thinking just the standard

Roto league

PG
SG
PF
SF
C
UTIL
UTIL

then 5 bench slots. I was thinking about keeping the standard G, F, and additional C slots out since those positions dont exist. We have our starting 5, plus 2 "bench" players we can start as well. (6th and 7th man)

Points wise:
FG%
FT%
3PM
PTS
REB
BLKS
STL
A/T Ratio

Looks pretty basic, but any ideas guys?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

mmm don't like Roto, I prefer Head-2-Head.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sign me up. I like the one we had last year. I think that was Head-2-Head.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i cant wait to redeem myself for last season and head2head is the way to go


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

If yall want I can renew the one from last year... so that everyone that was in it will be the first to get a chance again. If we go over we can do a second one?

What do yall think?

Edit: I went ahead and renewed it. If we want we can change the draft day or style of play, just let me know.

Edit 2: Forgot to add the ID and password ID# is 28439 and pm me for the password


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe you should hide the password.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm in for Season 2. I got 2nd last year.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes, H2H is the way to go.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Maybe you should hide the password.


Good idea!

I have edited the original post so anyone who wants in that didn't get an email pm me and I will give it to you.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I bought Artest's CD

That's me

Hopefully I can stay active for most of the season.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/league/bbbrockets forgot to post the league page for those who are in.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> I bought Artest's CD
> 
> That's me
> 
> Hopefully I can stay active for most of the season.


How's that cd? Can Artest sing?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

oh dear 4am draft for me :S ill have to show commitment if i wanna win haha


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> How's that cd? Can Artest sing?


It's Tru to the game


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

we can change the draft time... I just put that one in there to make it.

Everyone post their time zones here and I can try to make it decent for everyone.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Standard time zone: UTC/GMT -4 hours


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am in the ET, just as an fyi


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Central!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Eastern Time here too.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Eastern Time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Central US


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

```
[URL="http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba"]Yahoo Fantasy Basketball[/URL]
League ID:28439
PS: xxxxxxx   (PM HayesFan for more information)
```
I think that's the info for this league. Can hayesfan confirm it?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Check the thread, HayesFan already posted that. Hide the password.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

im WST - western standard time which is GMT +8


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Yahoo Fantasy Basketball League ID:28439
> 
> I think that's the info for this league. Can hayesfan confirm it?


That's it, but I took the password off the page here so that we can keep it "all in the family" of Rockets fans.

If you could edit your post and just have people Private Message me for the password.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> That's it, but I took the password off the page here so that we can keep it "all in the family" of Rockets fans.
> 
> *If you could edit your post and just have people Private Message me for the password.*


i took care of it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Bump


We need an even number of players to start the game.

So at the very least we need one more.

Anyone have a good idea of when we should do the draft?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think it's fine the way it is. If someone can't make it, they still can edit their pre-draft rankings.

We should invite Ballscientist. :laugh:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're one team short again.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Come on yall! Join us in the fun!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Didn't we have 16 people last year?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Now we're even, close it!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> Didn't we have 16 people last year?


Yeah I think we did. I have a fall back person if we end up with an odd number just before the draft is scheduled to start.

Edit: Here were the names last season...

*1. Dean 
*2. giordunks 
*3. Yao Maniacs 
*4. CrackerJack AllStars 
*5. Justice 
*6. CB's X-Factors 
7. tooeasy 
8. Krimzon 
9. Cornholio's Dinasty 
10. Hayesfan's Hoopsters 
11. Colombian Fryjoles! 
12. OJ DID IT
13. Bourne to Win
14. jworth Death Valley
15. SBD 
16. Hello


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Draft will start in like a minute.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Can you believe I missed the draft! UGH~ thankfully my prerankings didn't do a horrible job of picking my team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Can you believe I missed the draft! UGH~ thankfully my prerankings didn't do a horrible job of picking my team.


:laugh: There were like two or three people online.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes! I got Yi! Could've had Yao too but I ranked Gasol ahead of him (yes, shame on me...)

Weird how I got Sean May in the 10th round though. He was ranked waaaay lower than a lot more others that haven't been picked yet, but somehow he got boosted up. Ah well, I'll probably drop him. Overall pretty happy with my team.

1. (6) Dwyane Wade PG,SG
2. (19) Pau Gasol PF,C
3. (30) Joe Johnson PG,SG
4. (43) Michael Redd SG,SF
5. (54) Devin Harris PG
6. (67) Andrew Bogut C
7. (78) Mike Bibby PG
8. (91) Tayshaun Prince SF
9. (102) Yi Jianlian PF
10. (115) Sean May PF
11. (126) Rafer Alston PG
12. (139) Jerryd Bayless PG
13. (150) Andrea Bargnani PF,C
14. (163) Wally Szczerbiak SG,SF


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I had already picked Yao when you made your 2nd pick.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought the draft was at 5PM EST. I logged on at 4:55 only to know it was long done. It's OK. I don't think I'll be on the bottom at the end of the year.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm actually satisfied with my picks, and I did not do any pre-draft orders. Calderon and Nash!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

for the first time ever, in life, i had the first pick in a fantasy draft... and i forgot about the draft until about 1:45 pm, and didnt get a chance to pick anybody.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ummmm.....

Never played Fantasy sports before are PGS very important? Cause I got Marcus Williams as my PG...............................

Happy with most of my other positions.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lucky tonsolitis woke me up at 4.15am and i only missed the first 4 rounds, but i think i might have a few too many swingmen


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

trades are your friend folks! Check out what other people have and make logical trade proposals! With so many of us missing the draft it's highly likely that we can do a bunch of trades.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool I will check if anyone needs a C
Over to yahoo I go...............


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ugh, missed the draft and forgot to change the default predraft rankings.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Deron Williams PG
> Mike Conley PG,SG
> Monta Ellis PG,SG
> Brandon Roy PG,SG
> ...


Don't know why, but I feel I'm missing something...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I forgot about the draft as well. I think my team is ok. No real good fantasy guys but I didn't have any real good fantasy guys on my team last year either.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm in the final. Tyrus Thomas currently 14/14 from the free throw line. That might hurt a bit.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

(Because i forgot to activate him as well as 3 other guys)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I want my 2nd championship!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think J.R. Smith just saved my fantasy season.

11 3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm definitely winning 3s now but I'm worried that my free throws won't hold up. Yikes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****!

Congrats, gi0rdun...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

gi0rdun won? 

Congrats man!

(Look how much I cared defending my title)


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't really kept track of the adds and drops that much this year. I'm surprise I was on top most of the time in the regular season and got 4th place in the end. My players decided to get hurt in playoff time. Congrats to gi0rdun.


----------

